# cpc exam - with a passing score



## rgyellow79@aol.com (Mar 4, 2012)

I am taking the cpc exam next week and have been taking the aapc practice exam and finishing it close to the 5 hour 40 min with a passing score. Has anyone found the cpc exam is comparable to the practice? Or is it harder or easier? Also if you have any last minute tips that would be helpful I would greatly appreciate it, because I am very nervous and hope I can pass. Thanks so much


----------



## mcandia (Mar 4, 2012)

*cpc exam*

The AAPC practice exam does mirror the actual exam and is a good indicator as to how you will perform on the actual test.

If you are receiving a passing score on the practice exam & finishing on time you should do well.

As far as exam tips; 

Go thru the exam in order starting with question #1 and answer all the ones you know first and can answer right after you read them. (These might be medical terminology questions etc).

After that do another run thru and answer all the ones that require some reading and rule out 2 of the answers and from that make your final choice.

The last run thru should be to answer and spend time on the more complex i.e., coding scenarios etc.

By first answering most of the questions you know immediatley this will free you up and allow you the time to spend on the ones that require more thought and research.

This method helps build confidence and will also help you to develop a comfort level.

Time is a critical factor and managing your time appropriately is key. You cannot afford to spend too much time on one question within the first 1 - 2 hours of this exam.

Before actually sitting for the exam take the practice test over and over again, as mundane as this seems it will condition you to the actual exam / content methodology.

Hope this helps,

Maria A. Candia CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Susan W Raleigh  (Mar 4, 2012)

Its a lot harder. Try to get your hands on several tests and practice, practice, practice the time.
Then at the test be sure to do the easy questions first, they are worth the same as the long ones.
Do what you know and make sure you Guess on those
 you can't finish. DO NOT leave any questions without answers, try to bring it down to 2 choices, that way you have a 50/50 chance.
I passed, with test taking strategies for sure. Bring some sports drinks and some nourishment, it helps.

Good luck and G-d Bless you...

CPC chapter Officer


----------



## rgyellow79@aol.com (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Maria
Thank you for all the great tips. I will take your advice, it seems like a good way to work through the exam. I really appreciate your help.

Thanks again


----------



## rgyellow79@aol.com (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Shulamit
Great points!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi, the practice exams closely mirror the CPC exam. I took it twice last year, and failed by one and two points. It is difficult! But the above tips are good. Answer all the easy ones first. Try to eliminate answers using E  AND  V codes. Just keep going, don't get discouraged. You can do it


----------



## rgyellow79@aol.com (Mar 11, 2012)

So I took the exam Saturday, it was very difficult. Time is definitely an issue. There's no time to spare so don't drink alot of coffee before you go. I did finish but really had to pick up the pace half way through. I'm not confident that I passed but we will see.


----------



## ldadams50 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi rgyellow79.  I hope you passed as well.  I feel the anxiety because i am scheduled to take the test 3/17/12.  Oh my, while in the midst of studying, i have thought "what am i doing??"  I am presently employed, but at 50 years old i wanted to have some type of accomplishment or maybe letters behind my name and take my skills to another level.  Ha ha ,  I must be nervous because i am rambling on.  Again i hope you PASSED!!


----------



## j_ruby (Mar 11, 2012)

I just took the exam this past Saturday too. Time was definetly an issue. It was a very hard test for me, and I am not very optimistic about passing it.  After spending the full 5 hours and 40 minutes taking it, I felt like my brain had been run through a blender! The practice tests that I took (Carol Buck CPC exam review) helped by preparing me for the format of the test and how to eliminate incorrect answers quickly. 

I hope by the end of this week, we can both be CPC-A's!


----------



## andyrobin (Mar 12, 2012)

To IDadams
Luck of the Irish to you on your test day!  



Robin King, CPC


----------



## ldadams50 (Mar 14, 2012)

*cpc exam - Thanks Andyrobin*

Thanks Andyrobin,  i need all the help i can get!!!


----------



## TjH111964 (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't drink alot of coffee, LOL...that's probably the best tip I've read yet!  I, too, am preparing for the certification exam.  Do you get any breaks or do you sit for 5:40 straight?


----------



## Leandra (Mar 21, 2012)

There are no "formal" breaks; however, you can take a bathroom break whenever you want - the clock keeps running though so I would make them brief and few if possible. I managed to stay sitting the entire time for both exams I previously took and I did fine. I did limit my fluid intake just in case though 

Good luck! Let us know when you pass


----------



## tobey_strong@yahoo.com (Mar 21, 2012)

*CPC-Exam*

I went through a vigorous course and did extremely well throughout the coursework etc.  I took all of the exams through the online service and the test was difficult much more in depth than the practice exams.  I passed the exam on the first attempt but it was not easy at all, having said that well wishes and nothing but good mojo your way.


----------



## TjH111964 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Leandra, will let you know when I pass!!  I've been preparing since January and taking lots of timed practice tests and passing every one...but we all know the only one that counts is the actual timed test!!!    How long have you been a CPC?


----------

